# Pets!



## de l'eau salée

Yay for pets! 

Here's a pic I took of my beautiful and amazing dog, Hailey. I wub her much :3.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## de l'eau salée

Res said:


>


Looks like doggy's got the prime spot by the fireplace .


----------



## Ćerulean

Silhouetree said:


> Looks like doggy's got the prime spot by the fireplace .


Yeah, once she settles down she usually does not like to be bothered. And during the winter, despite her coat, the fireplace is pretty essential to her not being pissed off at the world, so I made sacrifices giving up my bed :tongue:


----------



## Happy

Silhouetree said:


> Looks like doggy's got the prime spot by the fireplace .


Oh cool. I just need to roast it and feed it to my dog.:tongue: Dark humor?


----------



## Ćerulean

Lance said:


> Oh cool. I just need to roast it and feed it to my dog.:tongue: Dark humor?


5 A.M. humor. Go to bed. And barbecue sauce does it best.


----------



## McCoffee

Can't beat this spiffyness.


----------



## Kokos

motherfucking best dog ever


----------



## So Long So Long

Post pictures of your pets. ^-^; 

Here's a picture of my dog Jo-Jo:


----------



## Kokos

oh well :wink:


----------



## Liontiger

This is Sierra (I named her after a video game character XD). She also answers to pookie bear, honey bee, pookie wookie pie, and dumbass (what my mom calls her).We think she's half pitbull, half black lab. She thinks she's the shiz, but that's because she doesn't know any better. She's actually a huge wuss.

Evil shiny eyes.









My family made fun of me for getting her a rainbow collar. They can go suck it. I think she looks fabulous.









Oh mah gawd, cookie!


----------



## Kokos




----------



## pianopraze

... and I'm just getting warmed up...


----------



## snail

Missy, the dog I am going to go pick up on the 8th, used to belong to my client. He left her to me when he died.









Yoda was originally my brother's cat, but he always liked me more than the other family members. He is currently the family cat, and lives outdoors at my parents' house.


----------



## Marino




----------



## amberheadlights

My cat, Wednesday:










Vinnie (the gray one) and Faust (the siamese) on a scratching post together:


----------



## HollyGolightly

*My Cats *

Charlie









Tilly









I have many more pets but they belong to my sister and I don't have photos of them yet.
She has two rabbits, two guinea pigs and about 80 pigeons. The back garden is like a farm...


----------



## de l'eau salée

Doggy and kitty overload! Yayyyyyy! :]


----------



## Ninja




----------



## snail

I didn't get to keep Missy. The woman she was accidentally given to turned out to be suicidal and needed her more than I did. I'll miss her, but I'm glad she will be loved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Private Enemy




----------



## kdm1984




----------



## pianopraze

kdm1984 said:


>


that looks like one of our kitties...


----------



## kdm1984

Awww, that's too cute!


----------



## Windette

Yay, pets! Here are my dogs and miniature pony:

Cheirah:









Lucky:









Neigsh:








I have to sell him soon because I can't afford to look after him. :/


----------



## sartreality

I'm luvin' this thread! So many adorable pets.

This is my dog Jed. He's a 5 year old Cocker Spaniel and the best and most loving dog in the world...to me anyway :tongue:












...and this is Flower (aka "Floopy), my bf's cat and the newest addition to the family :happy:


----------



## Bohemian

I don't have any :sad:
But if I did I'd probably have a turtle :laughing:


----------



## pianopraze

Bohemian said:


> I don't have any :sad:
> But if I did I'd probably have a turtle :laughing:


----------



## Bohemian

pianopraze said:


>


 
Turtles FTW :tongue:


----------



## Windette

Private Enemy said:


>


He/she looks wicked; brilliant expression. :laughing:


----------



## Arioche

This is my dog Butch, headbutting the camera. He looks tad bit demonic like this, but he's an angel. :3


----------



## Private Enemy

Windette said:


> He/she looks wicked; brilliant expression. :laughing:


It a she :laughing:, and yes she's wicked. But she always drools when you talk with her, seriously, it's insane how much saliva one cat can have in her mouth. :crazy:


----------



## Unbiased

*Diana* my 16 year old doggie :happy:


----------



## 1057

rip


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

was my only pet out there. he was fast as hell too so i didnt get to keep him long lol.







my pup Sadie








same puppy she was only 16 weeks here got huge fast crazy ass Sable German Shepard


----------



## Galaris

Luna (Moon).









I wish I had Deba photos-I loved her, she was a cat and dealed with me as a mother..-

He's Osvaldo, I found him in Madrid as a puppy and took him to my bf's-he has A LOT of cats that live happy, his house is soo big and they go out and come back when they want or need-. The one who seems like Garfield is Osvaldo XD


----------



## WordNerd

These are my twins Molly and Neville 









Snuggling on the couch.









Molly loves to climb in the cabinet with all the shopping sacks!









This is my precious little girl Gremlin who passed away on June 13, 2009. She was 13 years old and she was my best friend. I found her when I was 11 and this photo was taken earlier this year. I miss her so much 









I just love my kitty cats so much!:happy:


----------



## sartreality

WordNerd said:


> This is my precious little girl Gremlin who passed away on June 13, 2009. She was 13 years old and she was my best friend. I found her when I was 11 and this photo was taken earlier this year. I miss her so much
> 
> 
> I just love my kitty cats so much!:happy:


Those are some adorable kitty cats WordNerd:happy:

I'm so sorry for your loss of Gremlin. It is heartbreaking when we lose a beloved pet. {{hugs}}


----------



## WordNerd

sartreality said:


> Those are some adorable kitty cats WordNerd:happy:
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss of Gremlin. It is heartbreaking when we lose a beloved pet. {{hugs}}


 
Thanks! You're so sweet


----------



## shygirl

This is Nilla.












This is Chip.


----------



## Treeton

Here be Oscar Paddington:
[URL="







[/URL]

Heres Oscar again, younger:
[URL="







[/URL]

He's not technically ours, we're watching him for my brothers since they're going overseas on their second tours,
we love him to death, though.


----------



## Coccinellidae

My favourite model, my favourite "Cheetah" - Kitty.









Loving those eyes...


----------



## iDane

A topic after my own heart roud:

Here are my three:

Malakai- 4 year old male Great Dane










Freckles- 3 year old female Great Dane










Chloe- 6 year old female Treeing Walker/Red Tick Coonhound


----------



## Lady K

Your danes are beautiful. I particularly like the sleek black coat of Malaki. My brother has a white and black spotted dane. Big old cutie.

This are my Connor Bonnor. He's a-sleeping, and I stalked him.


----------



## Alima

Here's Athena, my American Warmblood mare.









And this is Mojo. I bought him at a horse auction for $25, and I brought him home in the backseat of a truck. He's was really unhealthy when I got him, but he's slowly getting better. 

At the auction










In the truck










Here he is 5 months later, sportin his blankie and his sparkly blue pimp halter :tongue:


----------



## Alima

Here's Maya, she's a Beagle/English Springer Spaniel mix. That's _her_ chair, and she hates having her picture taken.


----------



## thetourist

This is my kitten, Bowser. I adopted him from a rescue organization last fall. He was the only one in his litter who hadn't been adopted because his eyes made him look really mean, but he's the sweetest cat ever! 



















The puppy is my roommate's dog. They absolutely love each other.


















Yes, he has an overbite...


----------



## polaroid sea

everybody's pets are awesome incarnate!
okay, i'm caving. here's my homeslice, sir simon conan kafka the first, whom i've typed as ESTP. 










don't be deceived. this grin is pure mischief.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Okay, just a few more of my boys!!! 


*Holiday* (Poodle) age 2 years. We call him Holly for short. Girls name, but whatever, lol: 










*Tanner* (Chihuahua) age 4 years: 










*Oreo,* age 2 years:










AND the newest addition (who is actually staying at my dads house)... *DOMINO!* He's a very sweet pit, but he's only a few months old.


----------



## brittneyblr




----------



## baent

My pets: My girlfriend, Jellybean and my English Mastiff, Kitty.


----------



## baent

I got more pets on Tuesday. Nigerian Dwarf Goats.

This is Hatchetface.










This is Curry.










They just want to be loved.


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Grom Hellscream a.k.a. Grommlies









My doggy daughter Wookina a.k.a. Wog









Pet store rescue. A female adult bearded dragon named Diva.


----------



## Midnight Runner

Current pets (I feel to lazy to upload them to imageshack right now, so you will have to deal with thumbnails):


----------



## Narrator

:sad: Only goldfish.


----------



## mutton

Not the best quality pics -they're from my phone- but here are my cats.

Zephyr











Orestes










Ivanna










My boy cats are massive Maincoons. Just to give perspective: here's Orestes next to Ivanna who is considered average in size for a cat. Even without the whole body in the pic you can see the huge difference just in head size.


----------



## Kitten

This is my kitty Crystal... unfortunately, she died prematurely last month. =\ But she was adorable!


----------



## thetourist

mutton said:


> My boy cats are massive Maincoons. Just to give perspective: here's Orestes next to Ivanna who is considered average in size for a cat. Even without the whole body in the pic you can see the huge difference just in head size.




Aww, I love Maine *****! I have a Maine **** mix that we rescued when I was younger. He's HUGE and he's not even purebred.

A picture from my birthday a couple years ago:









My kitten Bowser is also a Maine **** mix. This is a pic of the two of them together when Bowser was about 5 months old:


----------



## Memphisto

Kitten said:


> This is my kitty Crystal... unfortunately, she died prematurely last month. =\ But she was adorable!


:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad::sad: I'm so sorry about your kitty. :sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## danicx

loooove roud:
my puppy - well she's a dog but I call her my puppy ..











this lovely below is 3 inches now .. she's perfectly friendly and completely harmless








​


----------



## Nasmoe

patiently planning world domination.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## jigsaw2888

Cats and Dogs aren't our friends, they just pretend.


----------



## PorlockVisitor

jigsaw2888 said:


> Cats and Dogs aren't our friends, they just pretend.


Dogs are loyal attendants to their master. We choose for them to be our friends.


----------



## Krayonne

My 4-legged kids...


----------



## murderegina

My Marko<3<3


----------



## thirtiesgirl

My catbabies...

Momo:









(Yes, that is a basket of shoes.)

Ella:


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Pepper *the Chihuahua


----------



## Celastrus

My dog, Gonnet.


----------



## Megrenade

Awwww, I love the goats.. hah.

This is my boy Brody, who I rescued from crack heads


----------



## niss

jigsaw2888 said:


> Cats and Dogs aren't our friends, they just pretend.


There is a saying that "Dogs have masters, but cats have staff." 
Also there is a joke about cats and dogs that conveys their differences perfectly. A dog says to its master : "You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, and you love me, you must be God".; A cat says: " You pet me, you feed me, you shelter me, and you love me, I must be God."
:wink:


----------



## Calvaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Jacob(Pit Bull/Greyhound mix) my protector


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Arty(Boxer/lab mix) He's the one that always gives me kisses : )


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Patches My little momma,she's really camera shy this is the only one I could get of her
and Yes she does have cataracts in her one eye...she's 12. (chiwawa I can't spell)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hunter my beautiful Relaxed boy : )


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Frankie My little adventurer and my watcher


Oh And I don't care what anyone says animals have different personalities.


----------



## ilphithra

So many cats and dogs... time for... BUNNIES!!

Say hello to Kira:









And Mira:









These two seem to have a liking for fluffy cat beds and toys :mellow:









Here's Mira poking her head out of the cat bed:









They also like to dig up the flower pots and Kira likes to sit/lie in them(we gave up on having plants on the terrace)


----------



## sayalain




----------



## Schadenfreude

*Chelsie*


----------



## Korvyna

Ready to kick some ass!









Just hangin' around...


----------



## LadyCat

Kitty (Unitedcats)

My cat :happy:


----------



## Korvyna

New little stinker.

Farrah...


----------



## Nostalgic

These are my babies. Anastasia, the calico, is on the left, and Nashi, the tabby is on the right. We had to put Nashi to sleep today, due to diabetes :[ Rest in peace baby :sad: He was 12 years old.

We call Anastasia "Piggy" because she loves to eat and would always steal Nashi's food. She's our princess and she's 10.


----------



## limelight3

this is my baby, Missy! Isn't she adowable?!?! :crazy:


----------



## Red Panda

My 3 year old bunny on my avatar.
And another (old) pic:


----------



## Tuttle

My first baby, Bailey:


----------



## KrystRay

This is my favorite kitty that I'm fostering right now.  His name is Fat Boy Junior.


----------



## TurquoiseSunset




----------



## rubber soul

Bustafluff









Martini 









Zelda









Halo


----------



## Black Rabbit

His name is Brutus.


----------



## viva

This is my best friend's dog, Chance. I'm allergic to dogs and cats, along with the rest of my family, but I love animals, so Chance is my adopted doggy.


----------



## Yann

YouTube - Kimi & Suki Right Now

my guess 
Suki (white, blue eyes) is ISFJ
Kimi (grey, green eyes) is ENTJ (or ENTP)

Suki is very shy cat, frightened from new people yet much more passionate with us at home. Its actually extremely cuddly, likes food a lot (doesnt like raw meat, likes dry cat food granules), likes to play a lot (likes to fetch). Is simple, stable, somewhat clumsy (can misplace step and fall out of table) and extremely clean cat. Emotionally dependant and very needy (when in cuddle ecstasy, bites lightly and tries to hold a person with claws on a place if he wants to leave it). Silent companion.

Kimi is curious all the time, actully bored from not getting to experience something new. Its annoyingly interested in new people. Very smart and superior in athletic skills. Jumps to places and catches things with extraordinary precision. Has ups and downs ... sometimes looks really devasted and tired for no particular reason. It has its emotional needs, but in smaller amounts then Suki, yet they have to be fullfilled with more deepnes, likes a very close contact head to head. Also it directs the right time for things to do ... if it doesnt want to cuddle now, then youre just empty air to it. Also clean cat (had experience as little kitten, it pissed itself accidentally and was extremely stressed out of it ... never happened again.). Very picky concerning food, eats just a little, always waits until best food is available (fish, raw meat).


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

His name is Kadabra. I call him K-dab most of the time though, 'cause we're cool like that. I think he's an ISTP. He attacks my moms old blind small dog all the time >

He also would fuck up my brother's husky mix until I got him declawed. Now he just kills birds out back, usually there are some too since my mom has a ton of birdfeeders. One time he brought one in and it was still kind of alive lol. I have taught him to prey on the weak and he has fulfilled his duty. 

And I wuv him because he is so cute and cuddewy.










edit: Also, sometimes we let him in the back yard (you already knew that) but that's fenced and he doesn't stay out long. Sometimes he gets out the front door and it's funny cause he just stands there and doesn't know what to do (no fence). One time he got out the front and we let him stay. This stray cat walked up (it was young, my cat is like 14-17 lbs, this cat was probly 8-10) and it sniffed him and Kadabra smacked him across the face (he was declawed at this point). The cat just stood them kept sniffing and then Kadabra smacked him again on the other side and the cat ran away. lol. ACtually, I don't know if it was a stray, it might have been one of our neighbors cats, I'm not sure now looking back, hmmmm.....


----------



## Cloud_Nine

My baby can do many tricks. He could do the following on command: sit, lie down, protect (meaning bark to protect me LOL), beg (with his front paws up in the air), fetch toys, pretend to die (roll onto his back when I say "die" LOL). When he misbehaves, I punish him by having him face against the wall, with his front paws up onto the wall for about 30 minutes. He won't move until I say "release". Each morning, when I take him outside and say "hurry", he knows what to do LOL. He walks right by my side when I take him out.

He is a very good boy  I enjoyed teaching him all the tricks myself  My mom fell in love with him when I took him home. I gave him to her after I trained him  Now, he is officially my mom's baby  When I come home to visit, he follows me everywhere around the house. Each morning, he would sit in front of my door waiting for me to wake up


----------



## sonicdrink

Aren't they STINKIN ADORABLE???

The one on the left is Maxine, and the one on the right is Mushu. Their full names: Maxine Dae' and Mushu Pork --my last name --.

I worked at a pet store, so these two are both adopted from there. (store is not puppy mill related) 

Mushu is the first one I got, he's 7 years old, is a pekingnese, and does nothing all day but snort, sleep, and beg for food. mostly sleep though. and he's so sweet! (which is sometimes rare for pekes)

Maxine is 2 years old, a pug - chihuahua mix (look at her floppy ear, isn't it cute??), and is hyper, smart, and follows me around all day. She can dance with her paws in the air, twirl, jump and spin, and sprint really really fast. She actually LIKES to dress up, although I don't put anything on her but her sweater in the winter. Ok, she has a lifeguard dress too... she also enjoys to climb over our 6 foot fence and keep us getting more creative with fencing in general. a really good thing is that she got the pug temperament. (and her tongue is really long, he he he)

As you can see, I love these little stinkers.

p.s. yeah, they are in a booster seat.


----------



## PurdyFlower

SUPERJERKASS said:


> was my only pet out there. he was fast as hell too so i didnt get to keep him long lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pup Sadie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same puppy she was only 16 weeks here got huge fast crazy ass Sable German Shepard


That dog is adorable!


----------



## PurdyFlower

thetourist said:


> This is my kitten, Bowser. I adopted him from a rescue organization last fall. He was the only one in his litter who hadn't been adopted because his eyes made him look really mean, but he's the sweetest cat ever!


I'm pretty sure his eyes look wicked awesome! :happy:


----------



## sayalain

brotherly love :crazy:


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Choptop

*SNOO!*


----------



## Musique247

Kiwi








Yoshi


----------



## acey86

Pug = Ainsleigh
Black dog = Stella (Staffy x border collie or something)










Ainsleigh again










And in her favourite sleeping position










My last tubby angel - Jezabelle










And the last photo I got to take of her :sad: RIP my angel Jezzie


----------



## PurdyFlower

thewaffle said:


>


This cat is too cute!


----------



## DoctorYikes

Neko the Bengal.


----------



## Razvan

haha, like master, like servant (the cat is the master of course. :tongue: ).


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

Topaz










Jinx 










Millie


----------



## TheWaffle

They're so cute! 

POST MOARRRRRR.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

thewaffle said:


> They're so cute!
> 
> POST MOARRRRRR.


I'll oblige an encore...


Topaz










Jinx










Millie


----------



## sayalain

love... ? hahah


----------



## Enkidu

My owner, Enki the Beardie


----------



## cheezey

Sheldon:









Dora:









They both seemed to like that box for some reason lol

Also sooo many cute kitties in this thread :happy:


----------



## Razvan

:blushed:


cheezey said:


> They both seemed to like that box for some reason lol
> 
> Also sooo many cute kitties in this thread :happy:


Yeah, I don't get it why, but cats do like to stay in boxes, even if those are sometimes ridiculously small for their size. :laughing:


----------



## pretty.Odd

Chickens are awesome :happy:


----------



## sonicdrink

cheezey said:


> Sheldon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both seemed to like that box for some reason lol
> 
> Also sooo many cute kitties in this thread :happy:


anyone else notice 'Puppies" in the background?


----------



## sonicdrink

so, he tried to use the drawer as a step to get to the futon, but it was too far, and so he ended up laying on that.... dork. 


(that's Mushu btw)


----------



## Stephen




----------



## sonicdrink

Stephen said:


>


he looks pissed, lol. cute, though.


----------



## Stephen

sonicdrink said:


> he looks pissed, lol. cute, though.


He does look angry! He was urgently trying to get me to share some of the dinner I was preparing. Chocolate chip pancakes. This cat likes the strangest things.


----------



## InevitablyKriss

Say hi, Phoebe! :>


----------



## Stephen

InevitablyKriss said:


> Say hi, Phoebe! :>


D'awwwww! Adorable.


----------



## ceembee

Jesús!



She is a horn cat :shocked:


----------



## Disfigurine

I shall pridefully spam this thread very soon.


----------



## Lycrester

Mason!!!:crazy:


----------



## Lycrester

A very old crappy picture of Lexus. Her tail looks broken but I assure you she's just weird like that.


----------



## Guiltyuntilproven

Daisy


----------



## chookie

Okay, I gave these guys away months ago but I have to post. I love and miss them so much. :'( 
And yes, I know, crappy quality. 

Brown - He was one horny fellow. 









Blacky - My darling.









Our favourite herb!









There were 6 of these guys. One died and the other was murdered by a monstrous large cat!


----------



## Wendixy

Mimi!


----------



## Enkidu

chookie said:


> Blacky - My darling.


 Aww, I miss my little black lop. I had to give mine away when I went off to college. Same gray feet too...hehe


----------



## soya

wakey wakey


----------



## chookie

holloko said:


> Aww, I miss my little black lop. I had to give mine away when I went off to college. Same gray feet too...hehe


@holloko I had to give mine away because I was scared for their lives.  I'm not even sure of her exact breed. I think a cross between a lop and some unknown. My friends didn't like her as much because she wasn't as obviously cute as Brown but she was so... independent. It was hilarious watching and playing with her. 




Troisi said:


> His name is Brutus.


@Troisi Is that a pet rock? I didn't know they could be that adorable! I've been contemplating on getting one for so long but I wasn't sure if it'd be emotionally rewarding. What are your thoughts?

Edit: It looks like you drew a smile in it and it's glittery so I guess you made it? Nevertheless, I still want a rock.


----------



## kiskadee

Here are some pictures of Quigley, my lovebird.

This is him shortly after I got him.


















These are newer:



















(That's my brother's head he's standing on.)


----------



## Enkidu

chookie said:


> @holloko I had to give mine away because I was scared for their lives.  I'm not even sure of her exact breed. I think a cross between a lop and some unknown. My friends didn't like her as much because she wasn't as obviously cute as Brown but she was so... independent. It was hilarious watching and playing with her.


Sorry to hear that :/. My lop was like a ragdoll, literally. He was 9 when I donated him to a breeder so I had him since childhood. My little brother and sister used to dress him up and carry him around like a baby. Animal cruelty, I know lol


----------



## Fizz

Grish said:


> Here are some pictures of Quigley, my lovebird.
> 
> This is him shortly after I got him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are newer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's my brother's head he's standing on.)


There doesn't seem to be a lot of birds in this thread. I demand more birds!


----------



## Shine

I just thanked a bunch of posts in this thread. I wish I still had a pet.


----------



## Stephen

Shine said:


> I just thanked a bunch of posts in this thread. I wish I still had a pet.


Make one up. Grab a household object, maybe a hairbrush, and glue googly eyes on it. Guaranteed "thank" from me.


----------



## PlushWitch

Stephen said:


> Make one up. Grab a household object, maybe a hairbrush, and glue googly eyes on it. Guaranteed "thank" from me.


Haha...I would have thanked you. But you spoiled it! >


----------



## Novalis

Stephen said:


> Make one up. Grab a household object, maybe a hairbrush, and glue googly eyes on it. Guaranteed "thank" from me.


What about siblings? Do they count? My brother is basically a dog. :mellow:


----------



## kemmicals

My brother and I with Sammy ^
And Sassy :3








and ziggz:










We don't have Sammy any more unfortunately,


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Thrifty Walrus

My pet wolpertinger Bjorn.


----------



## meVSmirror

A snapshot of my dog I took today. You can definitely see she enjoys the sunny weather :]


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Some photos of le' kitteh -














































edit: DAMNIT WHY IS THE LAST ONE MESSED UP IT WAS THE BEST ONEEEEEE!!!!!! *sob*


----------



## Fizz

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Some photos of le' kitteh -


Awwwwww!!! Like a furry football! I want to coddle it and make a touchdown :3


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Fizz said:


> Awwwwww!!! Like a furry football! I want to coddle it and make a touchdown :3


Then what!?!? Spike him into the ground!!?!?!??!? How about I spike my fist in your face.


----------



## Fizz

Thrifty Walrus said:


> Then what!?!? Spike him into the ground!!?!?!??!? How about I spike my fist in your face.


I would never spike your cat! I would then lay on the ground rolling with it in the grass. Like the furry football cat that it is.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Fizz said:


> I would never spike your cat! I would then lay on the ground rolling with it in the grass. Like the furry football cat that it is.


....... This is acceptable, proceed. 

*hands you cat*


----------



## Fizz

Thrifty Walrus said:


> ....... This is acceptable, proceed.
> 
> *hands you cat*


Greatest. Football. Game. EVER.

...and cuddliest.


----------



## Valdyr

My cat. roud:


----------



## PlushWitch

This is my second kitteh to be. He's (still) called Dietrich (that's what the cat breeder called him. :crazy. He only 6.5 weeks old now. And he's gonna have a lot more red in his coat when he's growing up. 7 weeks to go until he's old enough for us to get him...*sighs*


----------



## Eerie

The kittens one of my cats gave birth to, wish I could have kept them!!!!!!


----------



## CCCXXIX

My border collie


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

My dog 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## downtown

So many adorable pets! Here's my cat, Zoey:


































My other cat, Mio:


























My new cat, Tamago:


















Tamago means 'egg' in Japanese; she was obsessed with my omelette one day, climbing over my shoulders, up my arm, doing anything possible to get it, crying in despair, not taking no for an answer.


































And, here she is now, at 2 years old. Because she's half ragdoll, I hope it's true that she'll grow to full size in 3 years! She always crosses her paws:


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

I must say your cats are very photogenic.



downtown said:


> So many adorable pets! Here's my cat, Zoey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My other cat, Mio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new cat, Tamago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tamago means 'egg' in Japanese; she was obsessed with my omelette one day, climbing over my shoulders, up my arm, doing anything possible to get it, crying in despair, not taking no for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, here she is now, at 2 years old. Because she's half ragdoll, I hope it's true that she'll grow to full size in 3 years! She always crosses her paws:


----------



## Kriash

I live partially with my aunt, and she has my dog and cat, as well as 3 other cats and another dog.

This is my cat Happy, but everyone calls him Pork Chop. He was a stray that got hit by a car(so I ended up with him), so I am not sure how old he is.








This is my dog Dexter, he's 12.








Then there is Benjha( She was named when we got her) She was on the kill list at a local shelter because she's very mean and likes to bite a lot, and was brought back 3 times.








Then my cousin adopted her cat Azrael as a kitten. She somehow got the name Special K.








Saber is my aunts dog, he's 9.








There is a new kitten, named Step(she doesn't like to leave the stairs), but I don't have a picture. We got her because a lady at my apartment complex picked her up by the neck and threw her into a wall. We took her to the vet, tried to find her a home, and ended up keeping her.


----------



## Junglista

Bella!


----------



## Agile

Caesar, the most lovable peach fronted Conure. He likes to say "What's Up", gives kisses, and dances to Bach.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Her name is Kia.*


----------



## Scruffy

I just found this picture of my cat buried in my cellphone.

At one point he tried his hand at being a superhero.


----------



## MonieJ

MY momma cat Zeke (yeah her name is Zeke cuz I thought she was a boy hehe)


----------



## ii V I

My two favorite feline females!!!

Nugget!


Schizo!


----------



## amethyst_butterfly

I have two new members in the family 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Gypsy Rose


----------



## catchingcomets

griffin the miniature long-haired dachshund.









huxley the chinchilla.

my boys.


----------



## PlushWitch

catchingcomets said:


> huxley the chinchilla.


Awwww...For a long time I wanted to have a chinchilla. So adorable. roud:


----------



## MarkTwain

My ragdoll kitty, Oliver. We also call him "Boo" and sometimes "King Fluffington." He's a big boy, but it's mostly fur


----------



## synapse

Hoppy (luke) the chinchilla
Tweety (petey) the sun/jenday conure


----------



## TheWaffle

Moar pikchurz. 











"I do not approve of your shenanigans. Back to the doghouse with you!"


----------



## saltare

The adorable Bentley when he was a kitten










Notice the eyes


----------



## Miles

Alvin 'The Pug'


----------



## Nomenclature

My best friend and I visited the pet store today (I'm the one in long sleeves and black leggings).

"PET YOU VIOLENTLY!!!"




































And then me: :tongue:


----------



## DriggyDriggs

Yoda the Beagle. Born February 6, 2011.


----------



## sonicdrink

DriggyDriggs said:


> Yoda the Beagle. Born February 6, 2011.
> 
> 
> View attachment 18955


Doing the Superman! Both of my dogs do this, so we call it Supermanning. Lol. Very cute puppy!


----------



## Chloerson

Junior (2 years old) and Chopper (10 years old?). My two favorite beagle boys.


----------



## virtusoikingpin

Leopard Gecko








High Res
Cat








High Res


----------



## AussieChick

My pet cats Junior and Tippy.Junior is a 5 year old male (desexed) Ginger cat and Tippy is an Orange Tuxedo Cat.She is female and around 18 months old.


----------



## PlushWitch

:crazy:



















:crazy:


----------



## hermitsmoores

Meet Pickles...








[/url] hatin' boots by hermitsmoores, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] rubbing scent by hermitsmoores, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MonieJ

My beast :3
story behind the outfit :Well I was curious as to what it would look like on em










@PlushWitch You got another kitty? Congrats!


----------



## Nomenclature

My brother actually did end up getting a pomeranian today. :3


----------



## PlushWitch

MonieJ said:


> @PlushWitch You got another kitty? Congrats!


Oh, yeah, we got another one. Seems like he's the exact opposite of Ella. :crazy:


lol about the outfit. :laughing: Who's shirt is it?


----------



## MonieJ

PlushWitch said:


> Oh, yeah, we got another one. Seems like he's the exact opposite of Ella. :crazy:
> 
> 
> lol about the outfit. :laughing: Who's shirt is it?


LOL he is a cutie so him and Ella have that in common :wink:

eh it's just a random shirt around the house no one claims haha


----------



## Amarose

This is Martin, the rambunctious and chaotic puppy that drives me nuts.








This is Jasmine, the coward/bully cat, with a sweet side (when she wants to be).








And this is both of them together, they are so different from each other (not just by species), you can see it in their eyes lol.

And those are our pets


----------



## thetourist

This is Bowser. No lie, he is the greatest animal on earth.

He was the last of his litter to be adopted because he is angry looking, but he is the sweetest and most photogenic cat ever... lol.


----------



## sonicdrink

My new corn snake, Sunset!


----------



## chickydoda

His name is Tahi and we adopted him from Wales. I am going to get a full Border Collie when I finish University. Tahi is a Collie Cross.


----------



## Prodigal Rabbit

*Our Bengalese Hydra as a kitten. Cutest photo ever.*








*She invades my work desk.*








*My rat Mrs. Brisby, thinking about coming out to play.*


----------



## PurdyFlower

I would of picked that cat first out of the litter BECAUSE he looks angry. He's so awesome looking!


----------



## chill.take.over

Some kittens from a cat we feed and take care of around the house:


----------



## Monte

My first kitty~

Her name is Govna'. c:


----------



## Snakecharmer

Here's my Mimi, with her new claw caps that she loves so much. :dry:


----------



## Snakecharmer

I came home to this one day, and laughed 'til I cried:


----------



## Erudis

I don't have pictures of all the animals here, but here's one of them:


----------



## mushr00m

Dusty, our previous kitten 








There she is again








Tanya, my dads dog








Our cat Amber, doing what she does best


----------



## EdBogie

The love of my life. <3


----------



## Fizz

sonicdrink said:


> My new corn snake, Sunset!


Sooooooooo cuuuuute!!! I did the "baby animal talk" in my head it's so cute. I don't even do that for kittens.


----------



## MonieJ

Navarro


----------



## MonieJ

thetourist said:


> This is Bowser. No lie, he is the greatest animal on earth.
> 
> He was the last of his litter to be adopted because he is angry looking, but he is the sweetest and most photogenic cat ever... lol.


OMG he looks soo kewl XD and cute


----------



## Vaka

thetourist said:


> This is Bowser. No lie, he is the greatest animal on earth.
> 
> He was the last of his litter to be adopted because he is angry looking, but he is the sweetest and most photogenic cat ever... lol.


I want this cat


----------



## RachelAn

Bitsy :happy:


----------



## thetourist

Paranoid Android said:


> I want this cat


He is not for sale... although I may rent him out to you only because we both have Radiohead usernames and I feel like we're long lost siblings.


----------



## thetourist

Tomorrow is Bowser's birthday. I made him a cake.... but I'll be the one eating it.


----------



## Richard

thetourist said:


>





thetourist said:


>


Nice cat, I wouldn’t want to cross it though, looks like the sort that would be proficient in handling knives


----------



## Enkidu

My wild-caught Merauke Blue-tongue Skink









Beautiful orange underbelly








He's smarter than I am - that's why I keep him in an enclosure


----------



## Curiously

@gabschaves, is your dog a shih tzu or lhasa? either way, your dog is so adorable. fyi: my parents have two new shih tzu pups.


----------



## renna

Enki said:


> My wild-caught Merauke Blue-tongue Skink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful orange underbelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's smarter than I am - that's why I keep him in an enclosure


That's sooooo awesome, maybe the coolest pet I've ever seen ;-)


----------



## Svensenberg

Not a pet, but... here are some really cool pics of this huge bullsnake I met this morning. He was a little upset! Probably hadn't had his coffee yet.


----------



## gabschaves

Hi, @SillaSYmy dog ​​is lhasa.I also really like shitzu's :laughing:


----------



## Enkidu

renna said:


> That's sooooo awesome, maybe the coolest pet I've ever seen ;-)


Thanks! He's very affectionate and likes to hide somewhere around me (or tried to burrow under me) when we hang out together. Since he smell/tastes with his bright blue tongue, he's always licking me...it's very cute!


----------



## renna

Enki said:


> Thanks! He's very affectionate and likes to hide somewhere around me (or tried to burrow under me) when we hang out together. Since he smell/tastes with his bright blue tongue, he's always licking me...it's very cute!


Where did you catch him?


----------



## Enkidu

renna said:


> Where did you catch him?


Oh, I didn't catch him! haha 'Wild-caught' is a term for an exotic that wasn't bred, hatched and raised in the US. I bought my BTS from a breeder who saved 7 siblings from a random distributor at a rep show. Mine was literally wild: he bit, hissed, and presumably still had the same mites from Merauke, Indonesia around where he was caught. Now, he's hand fed, affectionate, and I take him to the park so he can scoot around in the tall grass. I was afraid of him at first, but now he's like a puppy :3


----------



## renna

Enki said:


> Oh, I didn't catch him! haha 'Wild-caught' is a term for an exotic that wasn't bred, hatched and raised in the US. I bought my BTS from a breeder who saved 7 siblings from a random distributor at a rep show. Mine was literally wild: he bit, hissed, and presumably still had the same mites from Merauke, Indonesia around where he was caught. Now, he's hand fed, affectionate, and I take him to the park so he can scoot around in the tall grass. I was afraid of him at first, but now he's like a puppy :3


Well we weren't sure if you had caught one personally because my husband and his ESFP love to go on travels and catch things for fun. The ESFP works in the herpetology part of the zoo... So that tells you a lot


----------



## Enkidu

renna said:


> Well we weren't sure if you had caught one personally because my husband and his ESFP love to go on travels and catch things for fun. The ESFP works in the herpetology part of the zoo... So that tells you a lot


Very cool! Yes, that would explain the fascination with catching critters haha. I would never catch one myself; I would talk myself out of it in the last minute and release it. Story of my life, though. I'm trying to move on from that phase....


----------



## ENTPfemme

I am hoping to get a puppy this summer, but am not sure with my schedule. Problem is I promised my kids a pup, and they are looking forward to it. I always keep my promises, usually, but I also know if I am not around to reasonably look after another new member of the family, it would not be wise or loving to sign up for this. I dunno, though. I'll see how things go.


----------



## ENTPfemme

renna said:


> That's sooooo awesome, maybe the coolest pet I've ever seen ;-)



I wish I could say this pet would work for me. But probably not. Reptiles are ok, to study, but I wouldn't want one in my house. Yikes!!!


----------



## voicetrocity

He's kind of a model.


----------



## SophiaScorpia




----------



## Kuthtuk

Cindy! My ultra cool INFP dog, she's a model you know =D


----------



## Subtle Murder

I have pictures of my cats in my profile, but I felt like sharing some here.  









That's Gustav.  My cheeky little boy.   <3 <3 









Hugging some oranges...? *shrugs* Random cat is random. <3









This is Lily.   <3 She was quite young in this picture, but aside from her face maturing, she hasn't gotten very big as she's gotten older. 









One of her sleeping in my lap.  <3


----------



## Yuval

My 14 y.o dog and Mushu the kitty 
She's yet to realise it's a cat, probably because of its size, so I think they'll get along well together ^^


----------



## VictoriaB

La Petite Sirène said:


> I have pictures of my cats in my profile, but I felt like sharing some here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Gustav.  My cheeky little boy.   <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugging some oranges...? *shrugs* Random cat is random. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lily.   <3 She was quite young in this picture, but aside from her face maturing, she hasn't gotten very big as she's gotten older.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of her sleeping in my lap.  <3











OMG so CUTE!


----------



## VictoriaB

Heres my baby boy Luka, he's a Siberian Husky and will be 1 y.o this July.
And I'm almost possitive he's an ESFP









edit:

Heres one of him as a puppy <3


----------



## Subtle Murder

Aww, thanks @VictoriaB! 

Luka is absolutely gorgeous!! :O <3


----------



## Annietopia

Strawberry








Nanners & Scurvy 








Mango & Waterberry  lol


----------



## GlassOwl

It isn't a very good picture of her, but that's my kitty Christmas 








And this is my other kitty, Shadow


----------



## Fictionalizer

*It is a three ring circus around here with Barnum and Bailey!*









Bailey (older one) and Barnum (younger one)

This is a picture of my older giant breed taking his half-brother for a walk with a leash. The breed is a Leonberger from Germany. The older one was just over a year old and the younger one was around three months old.


----------



## MNiS

anniebelle said:


> Strawberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanners & Scurvy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango & Waterberry  lol


Very colorful birds and they equally colorful names! 

As for me, I wish I could get a kitten but I'm allergic to pet dander so it's a no go for me. :\


----------



## Annietopia

@MNiS Thank You  My siblings and I decided to name them something related to fruits haha and fruits they kind of resemble with their colors x) 
Aww  you could always get another animal  although kitties are pretty awesome


----------



## Enkidu

anniebelle said:


>


Are they Lovebirds? Do they make good pets? I've seen this type at pet shops and they seem really lively; big personalities


----------



## Annietopia

@Enki yep they're lovebirds  They make good pets although you have to train them/give them a lot of attention (unless they're in a pair) otherwise they'll become really aggressive  but they're a joy to have when they're not trying to bite people or chewing papers haha but I love them they're really playful


----------



## Enkidu

anniebelle said:


> @_Enki_ yep they're lovebirds  They make good pets although you have to train them/give them a lot of attention (unless they're in a pair) otherwise they'll become really aggressive  but they're a joy to have when they're not trying to bite people or chewing papers haha but I love them they're really playful


Aw, they sound like a load of fun . Yeah, I remember researching them a while back and read conflicting opinions on how friendly or trainable they can be. I guess it really depends on their individual personalities (plus the owners, huh). Maybe I shouldn't have asked...they're very tempting! This is one of the videos that got me thinking about getting one:

* *


----------



## Annietopia

@Enki they are  they're trainable if they're relatively young it really depends on their age if they're babies then you can train them and in that video that's how my birds are they'll listen but as you saw they'll try to bite you as a way to be playful xD and definitely it depends on the owner and how much time you give it  but they're great pets to keep if you can give them a lot of time  they're tons of fun and adorable


----------



## Yuval

She's in the right family.


----------



## DomNapoleon

*Say hello to my little baby: 

*
























She's a 6w7 - 4w5 - 8w9 Sp/So. ENFJ


----------



## erica

The only one allowed to invade my space. <3


----------



## OldManRivers




----------



## Subtle Murder

I'm kind of in love with him. <3


----------



## chip

I get worried this looks like I'm not gentle enough while brushing my dog's teefies but I assure you, I am very very gentle with my doggy, her name is stella and she is 4 pounds. She is the color; fawn. She is very sweet.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Can't post one cat and not the other.

Here's my tiny girl, being tiny and cute and sitting on the edge of my bed (taken less than two minutes ago).


----------



## OldManRivers

Yazoo City Kitty, a friend's pampered pet


----------



## Yuval

A pause from cats and dogs, which I love. This parrot (Cedric) is very human-like in behaviour..


----------



## Impermanence

His name is Buster and he will be two months old on the 31st.


----------



## GetEmLuckiE

Meet Mischief, more commonly known as Chief. 

The love of my life.


----------



## CuratorOfWeird

And this is Tuna.




















He passed out from overeating.


----------



## Subtle Murder

Panthea said:


> And this is Tuna.
> View attachment 44500
> View attachment 44501
> View attachment 44502
> 
> 
> He passed out from overeating.


hasjdfhkjhgk. That last one. I died from teh cute. Look at that little belly! <3 :3 Aww!


----------



## LiLesah

Mr. Bailey =^.^=


----------



## Anonynony

View attachment 44517

View attachment 44518

View attachment 44519


----------



## erica

His uncertainty matches mine.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

Zoe. My chihuahua baby.












O


Sorry about the extra! You're not seeing double, promise!


----------



## Subtle Murder

My girl, exhausted after a fight with the plastic shopping bag. I am pretty sure she won, though.


----------



## Blazethefierce

My puppy Argos  Yes he's a 17 or 18 month old newfoundland so still a puppy!







My two cats!







I also have a rabbit, tortoise, fish, three frogs and two chickens but that's a lot of pictures D:


----------



## Curiously

View attachment 44953


He has my heart.


----------



## Alysaria

My new kitten! I just got him yesterday.  His name is Jzargo.


----------



## parazep

Jessie (bitch)


----------



## gammagon

My dog, sadly I don't have a picture of my cat


----------



## fihe

I absolutely love animals. I have three cats and a dog! they are my babies, especially my dog <3

Lucy:









Danny:









Benjy:









Hunny:


----------



## Alysaria

I have more pictures of my little Siamese.....and his playmate. My bf has 2 older cats already and the little brat was harassing the crap out of them, wanting to play. XD We were going to make 3 cats the limit, but the old ladies were getting stressed out (and the shelter offered a waiver of the fee for a second kitten), so a few days later, we picked up Shuffles (Or Mr Shuffles Weasley, as we've taken to calling him, in a Snape voice, naturally). 

Shuffles got his name from the way he kneads when he's excited, doing a little shuffle dance. ^_^ I've been trying to catch it on video, but no luck so far. 

Anyway, you don't want to read this....you want to see kittens. 



























(He was framed >.>)


----------



## chip

A few recent pictures of my doggy:


----------



## sayalain




----------



## lupa

my bun :3


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

@Boss. Here is Precious Sarabi


----------



## kikihena

My 10 year old dog. After taking a walk, she got so tired. zZ
Isn't she lovely?


----------



## corvus12

Corgi 8
Terrier mix 6
Great Dane 5


----------



## Subtle Murder

My bubba Gustav. <3 He either finds what you said hilarious, or he's letting you know who's boss.


----------



## fairytales




----------



## Otherness

Here is my doggie boy








And my badass 18 year old cat!


----------



## mirrorghost

this is loki. i adopted him just before new years


----------



## rubber soul

Halo, '03 model Thoroughbred


----------



## Destiny Lund

1.) Hippey wearing my wristband as a collar. xD
2.) Sleeping of course
3.) Enjoying the warm day
4.) Yawning of course
5.) Her sitting on the window sill, edited her looking at a fishy. LOL


----------



## chip




----------



## TyDavis

Behold my 160 + lbs English mastiff


----------



## wk05

1/3rd of my family zoo.


----------



## chip




----------



## Subtle Murder

It's my baby girl's 3rd birthday today. <3 Happy birthday, oh stunning one!
(srsly though, that face *weeps*)


----------



## dream land fantasy




----------



## benfoldsfive dude

This is Buddy, he's almost 9 years old and a lab/husky mix.


----------



## Giratina

_Hey, Why are you on my notes?
Are they comfortable?
_







She is Sui, A 2yo princess type Shih tzu. We consider her as a little sister.

_Does this mean I'm an aunt?
_







Anyways, Here are her puppies.. The one with the heart marking is Vriska and the other one is Tavros.

I also have hamsters.
Here is a picture of Bebe Chelle breastfeeding her pups.







I forgot to take a picture of Bebe Iggy, The daddy.
The horde is currently on my mom's house.








and lastly my Bettas.

I also had 3 hermit crabs but I don't know what happened.. They just killed each other. :c


----------



## Alumina

My Tango.


----------



## Thief Noctis

Pretty sure I already posted on this but ah well. I made my dog a tumblr just as a way of storing all her photos in a nice way... But here's a collage of my favourite pics I've taken of her so far.  She's a 4 year old Jack Russell (called Misty).


----------



## Danse Macabre

This is me and my baby, Juneau. She's a four and a half year old Siberian Husky.













benfoldsfive dude said:


> This is Buddy, he's almost 9 years old and a lab/husky mix.
> 
> View attachment 66400


AAWWWW O_O


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

Danse Macabre said:


> This is me and my baby, Juneau. She's a four and a half year old Siberian Husky.


Dawww! You two cuddling is so cute! My dog's too standoffish for that .


----------



## Curiously

View attachment 67649


View attachment 67650


----------



## RainbowSprinkles

The first picture is Madi my one year old border collie/german shepherd/husky mix.
The second is my leopard gecko Conner.


----------



## GoosePeelings

It was so difficult to keep them still... The middle one was taken last Christmas, she's shaved now.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

and






2/4


----------



## Aha

Jake (He is a cat)


----------



## JoanCrawford

Aha said:


> Jake (He is a cat)


He is fat and fluffy! I like things that are fat and fluffy. :3


----------



## Aha

JoanCrawford said:


> He is fat and fluffy! I like things that are fat and fluffy. :3


 fluffy philosopher cat. Though, he is quite fit


----------



## Ninibear

Dio the Japanese Spitz


----------



## Bri Stewart

This is my Daisy no idea what she is though.


----------



## NIHM

I love my baby she's such a ham in front of the camera


----------



## SkittlesButterface

*Luna*









*And Velcro*


----------



## Brightwing

*INCOMING BIRD ATTACK!* Yes, my birds are named after various fruits and vegetables.
(sorry for the poor photo quality, these were all taken at close range with an iPhone.)

Banana and Grape









Cherry and Orange









Niaoer









Gourd, Watermelon, and Wintermelon









Niaoer (center), Bebe (left), Berber (right)









last but not least, Cloudy. :3


----------



## GentleDestroyer

My doggie Nappi (Little Buttons)

As a puppy:

















AND as an adult:


----------



## izebize

SkittlesButterface said:


> *Luna*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Velcro*


Awww, they're cute  What's the story behind Velcro's name?


----------



## SkittlesButterface

izebize said:


> Awww, they're cute  What's the story behind Velcro's name?


She gets her claws stuck in EVERYTHING; more so than most other cats XD So she sticks to stuff like velcro :3


----------



## TootsieBear267

This was my former pet rat Chucky. He was a total sweetheart and very outgoing. I miss him so much! 








This is my Kitty Kitty. A total beyotch! But we still love her.


----------



## Lustghost

Olivia the younger cat, she's so sensitive and scaredy.








Richard the older cat. He likes to tease his 'sister' a lot.


----------



## Mayran

Currently have two gerbils. We got them on May 7[sup]th[/sup] of last year, so they're a little over a year old.

This is Almond:









This is Bruce:


----------



## frozenmusic

I have too many pets to post them all on here ) I have 5 cats and 2 dogs left (I had 3 until last week). The pet that was closest to me and that I always truly felt like mine was the dog that I lost on Saturday because of cancer. And I'd like to honour her by posting her pictures, because she deserves it. 
She was a gorgeous Belgian Malinois, that I got when she was just 3 weeks old. She died at 9 years and 4 months. We've been roommates this whole time, often even sharing my bed.

On her 1 month anniversary:








This is her when she was 10 months old. She always loved to stay in bed. 








And this was her at age 2.








And, the final image... On New Year's 2014, at nearly 9 years old. She had gone through one surgery and 4 months of chemo already, and she was still doing great.


----------



## Kebachi

My beast on a grand adventure: 





She also battled a monster:


----------



## izebize

Kebachi said:


> My beast on a grand adventure:
> 
> She also battled a monster:


She looks waaaaaaaay too big for a domestic cat... Especially since she's female! What breed is she?
(btw she looks really intelligent! almost like a human in cat form)


----------



## Kebachi

izebize said:


> She looks waaaaaaaay too big for a domestic cat... Especially since she's female! What breed is she?
> (btw she looks really intelligent! almost like a human in cat form)


Kippy the cat of legend is incredibly intelligent :3 she understands a lot of hooman words and is super loving and easy to train. 
She's not any breed that stands out, just a domestic short hair tabby. It is odd that she's cream colored, girls usually don't come in that color.

Also I forgot...
<---- Avatar is the queen of cats as well, is of when she was a kitten. Even back then she was classy.


----------



## bubblePOP

This is my SO and my cat named Belle hiding out from a storm a couple of months ago:









This is my kitten Ninja who lives at my sister's house:









This is a stray cat who we've adopted, his name is Felix:









Belle again:









We also have a chihuahua named Harley, but I don't have any pictures of him, because I really don't like him. >_>


----------



## HikariNoSeijin




----------



## melancholy

Alice, my German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix.










She doesn't like to socialize with other dogs.
So, I swear this dog is an introvert (and my other half).


----------



## ayitashia

Here are my 2 cuties!
My beatiful and tiny (and also moody) QUINN




























And my cuddly baby in constant need for attention and petting. FINNICK




























And here are the two of them caught in strange situations. (They really love each other)



















Can you tell I *REALLY REALLY* love my cats? They are my company. <3


----------



## Uralian Hamster

melancholy said:


> Alice, my German Shepherd/Rottweiler mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't like to socialize with other dogs.
> So, I swear this dog is an introvert (and my other half).


Cool, my dog is the same mix as yours. Awesome.








He actually had all black fur when he was a puppy, looked just like a rottweiler.


----------



## Syvelocin

Mizzy is my baby. He's six years-old and he's the second thing I love most in the world. I don't have great pictures of the rats but I'd have to wake them up to take new ones. They're like a year old; Nyx is a bit younger though. Some family returned Lux because their kid didn't like her Christmas present  and no one wants an adult rat apparently, so naturally I had to choose her. I'm a cat person and a rat person; who would have guessed. The cat is more scared of the rats, if you'd believe that.








"Mizzy" Mr. Mistoffelees








Lux








Nyx


----------



## Aert

Sucly the budgie. I got him a few weeks ago  not sure if the file uploaded...


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Here is my best friend Fred.


----------



## Adena

My lovely dogs!


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

His name is Porkchop <3


----------



## Rhinocerocket

chihiro <3







artemis (artie) <3







zeus <3







rufio <3

and I have a tortoise named pepe, which I don't have a picture on hand of since he barely comes out of his burrow xD


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

@Rhinocerocket I love the names


----------



## pinaattitonttu

ayitashia said:


> Here are my 2 cuties!


Can I ask you what breed your cats are? They're super cute!


----------



## Laylaw

I have the two cutest budgies! The blue one is male and is named "Fuglebugl" which sorta means "Birdybird" in English. I've had him for 3 years. He's a real charmer and loves everyone, but especially me. Whenever I eat something he watches it like a hawk, and takes every opportunity to try and snatch a bite from it.

The albino is a female and called "Cookie". I've almost had her for 6 months now, and she's still young bird. She loves to tease Fuglebugl and she nipples at EVERYTHING. She nipples your finger is it's close. And she will nipple the door, if she's sitting on it.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

Laylipap said:


> View attachment 230818
> 
> View attachment 230826
> 
> 
> I have the two cutest budgies! The blue one is male and is named "Fuglebugl" which sorta means "Birdybird" in English. I've had him for 3 years. He's a real charmer and loves everyone, but especially me. Whenever I eat something he watches it like a hawk, and takes every opportunity to try and snatch a bite from it.
> 
> The albino is a female and called "Cookie". I've almost had her for 6 months now, and she's still young bird. She loves to tease Fuglebugl and she *nipples* at EVERYTHING. She *nipples* your finger is it's close. And she will *nipple* the door, if she's sitting on it.


I think you ment to say nibbles not nipples. :laughing: Birds don't have nipples. :tongue:

Don't feel too bad. I would make the same mistake too. It is an easy but funny one to make.


----------



## Laylaw

Geoffrey Felis said:


> I think you ment to say nibbles not nipples. :laughing: Birds don't have nipples. :tongue:
> 
> Don't feel too bad. I would make the same mistake too. It is an easy but funny one to make.


I believe in my budgie's nipples. Deep beneath under their feathers. :wink:


----------



## Coopsickle

Left - Boo
Right - Sid Vicious (also known as Sydney) 









From left to right - Terri, Toni and Timmi









Chip









Rio (practically a pet because he is pretty useless!)


----------



## Andromeda31

@Coopsickle you sure have an interesting variety pets :happy:









Her name is lucky; she's a 10 year old Golden Retriever/Border Collie mix. roud:


----------



## Lexicon Devil

My pet rock family, Martha, Dennis, and little Kevin.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

My pet rock family, Martha, Dennis, and little Kevin.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet_Rock


----------

